# Environment & Pollution



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (10 يونيو 2006)

The environment and pollution are becoming more and more serious and they are a hot topic of debate for many researchers as individuals and scientific institutions around the globe and it can be considered as a worldwide problem. The pollution nowadays comes from using fossil fuel such as oil, gas, coal and other similar kinds of energy sources. It affects our environment and causes many problems for both environment and human beings in different ways and in many cases. Hence it is very important to think of other sources of energy to avoid the pollution problems.The environment means surroundings in which people, animals and plants develop and exist. It is the water, air, and the land on Earth, which can be harmed by men’s activities. It is also the people and the things which are around us in our life, such as the buildings we use, the people we live or work with, and the general situation we are in, where the pollution is the process of making the environment dangerously dirty and not suitable for people to use, or the state of being dangerously dirty.Pollution can come in four different types affecting almost every thing in the world. The first type of pollution that will be considered in this paper is air pollution. The air mainly consists of oxygen and nitrogen but it also contains some amounts of other gasses such as
carbon dioxide, hydrogen and helium. Nitrogen is the biggest amount in the air. Air pollution is a major problem affecting the environment and usually it comes from burning things such as trees and plants which are the main source of oxygen in this life. It is considered as very harmful to living organs.Secondly, Land pollution is another type of pollution which affects the soil and makes erosion and degradation. The temperature is likely to rise in the near future and will make the ice caps start to melt, increasing the amount of sea water and may flood some areas such as the Netherlands and Bangladesh. Sulfur dioxide and carbon dioxide will also cause rain which is damaging the environment in the form of trees, buildings and lakes.The third type of pollution is water pollution. It is considered to be the most important one because it affects water, the thing which runs the life. This kind of pollution is caused when silt and other suspended solids, such as soil, wash off ploughed fields. The pollution impacts on the marine life and it is considered to be the major impact on life in the whole world. Our drinking water has become greatly affected by many sources of pollution. The most important causes of water pollution are the sewage and fertilizers sources which contain nutrients such as nitrates and phosphates.Finally, there is another kind of pollution and it may seem strange to some people but in fact it is very important one. Noise pollution can affect our hearing in some way or another.Whether it is with a large amount or small amount we can still cause major damage to our health and the environment and it comes from machines and the other noisy sources.The most serious and important ecological problems of today are the pollution of air, water and soil, the damage to the environment especially the destruction of many species of animals and plants, the weather changes, acid rains, the warming up of the Earth’s surface, the destruction of tropical rain forests and the breaking of the ozone layer. This damage is caused by man himself and his technical progress.Air, food and water are all needed for our important life, but it is compulsory for us to share all these things with the other people whose number is growing day by day. The growing number of cars contributes much to the air pollution. Factories produce a large amount of carbon dioxide and lead poisons which get into the air. Some of them in combination with water make sulfuric acid in the clouds and later it falls as acid rain which kills trees and makes soil infertile. Factories also pollute rivers because they put there their chemical waste.Also farmers pollute the soil using a lot of pesticides and fertilizers. This pollution can also poison groundwater. If the destruction of the environment continues, the life on this planet will be endangered. In recent years a lot of environmental organizations have been formed and they develop their activities mainly in rich countries. They try to warn people by means of a lot of companies and many of their suggestions were successful such as starting using unleaded petrol in many countries all over the world.As has been seen the problem is very serious and the situation is very critical so protecting our environment should be the most important goal in our life. That could be the best thing we can leave for the future generations. Failure to protect the air and the water from the pollution will lead to a disaster in the near future for us as well as for our children in the near future. There should be an obligation to the coming generations to protect the natural resources that sustain the life on the earth. Several steps should be taken to reduce the pollution and it seems that the best way to achieve this aim is by reducing, reusing and recycling. All this could be done for protection of our life is by stopping producing these gases and destroying rain forests. Environmentalists would like to see fossil fuels replaced by renewable energy sources as soon as possible. It is worth replacing old power plants with new types of renewable energy such as solar power, geothermal energy, hydropower and tidal power. All these energy sources could be considered as renewable energy. The last two mentioned sources are similar in the generating cost, the capital outlay and both have long life expectancy. However the hydropower is more widely used than tidal, whereas tidal is still in the very early stages of development. The big disadvantage for both tidal and hydropower is the high cost of transmitting the electricity from the plant to the users. The geothermal power has also high capital outlay and low generating cost but it has a quite short plant life expectancy.It seems that the most suitable source of renewable energy is the solar power which is the direct capture of either the sun’s light or its heat. There is hardly a place the sun does not shine but most people typically do not think of solar energy as the solution to a potential oil crisis. It is difficult to imagine driving into the local gasoline station and filling the petrol tank with sunlight but any way almost everyone has had firsthand experience with concentrating solar energy. Children often play with magnifying glasses, focusing sunlight onto a point to ignite paper and leaves. Sunlight focused with a large parabolic mirror can drill a soccer ball-size hole through a quarter-inch thick piece of steel in less than ten seconds.There is a number of scientists and engineers from different countries all around the world who are intrigued by solar energy's potential.The sunlight which falls on a mere covers one tenth of the Earth's land area could supply enough energy to meet the current needs of all the citizens of the planet. Furthermore, the solar energy reserve is essentially unlimited. The suitable location for the solar energy cells and plants is any where and at any place where the sun light and heat can be found. Furthermore the generating costs are not that big. On the other hand the life expectancy of the solar plant is very long and it is very simple to operate with quite good efficiency. A typical flat-plate solar collector can be used to produce warm water which could be used for taking baths or cocking meals. This type of device can make a great deal of sense for certain local conditions. Parabolic mirrors can also concentrate the dilute energy of sunlight into a small area and this energy can be captured efficiently with the help of suitable receivers to produce heat at high temperatures.In conclusion, it is very clear that the pollution problem is the most danger enemy for the environment. The fossil fuels such as oil, gas and coal is associated nowadays with emissions and many dangerous and poisonous gases for every thing on the planet. Further more that may cause many health problems and destruction for the land as well as for the environment. The renewable sources of energy are the best solution to protect our life as well as our land and environment. The solar power can be used as the best source of energy, for all the countries all over the world, with not too much expensive generating costs and with long plant life expectancy. In addition of all of that it is very easy to operate every where and at any place where 
the sunlight or the sun heat is available​_This article has been published on Arab Eco News: http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/environment_pol.html_
*وشكرا للجميع و نرحب بأي إضافات أو مقترحات*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يونيو 2006)

*ترجمة المشاركة*

إنّ موضوع البيئةَ والتلوثَ يُصبحانِ أكثر فأكثر أهمية وهما موضوعان مثيرللنقاش خاصة للباحثين كأفراد ومؤسسات علمية حول العالم وهو يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُعتَبرَ من أهم المشاكل حول العالم. يَجيءُ التلوثُ في الوقت الحاضر مِنْ إستعمال الوقود المستخرجِ مثل النفطِ، غاز، فحم وأنواع مماثلة أخرى مِنْ مصادرِ الطاقةِ. يُؤثّرُ على بيئتِنا ويُسبّبْ العديد مِنْ المشاكلِ لكلا البيئة والبشر بطرق مختلفة وفي العديد مِنْ الحالاتِ. لِذلك من المُهمِ جداً التَفكير بمصادرِ الطاقة الأخرى لتَفادي مشاكلِ التلوثَ. تَعْني البيئةُ البيئة المحيطةَ التي فيها الناسَ وحيواناتَ ونباتاتَ يُطوّرانِ ويَجِدانِ. هو الماءُ، هواء، والأرض على الأرضِ، التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُؤْذَى بنشاطاتِ الانسانِ. والأشياءُ التي حولنا في حياتِنا، إنَّ حالات التلوث بمختلف أنواعها جَعْلت البيئةِ قذرة بشكل خطير ولَيستُ مناسبةَ لحياة الناسِ،. التلوث يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَجيءَ في أربعة أنواعِ مختلفةِ تُؤثّرُ على كُلّ شيء تقريباً في العالمِ. النوع الأول للتلوثِ الذي سَيَعتبرُ في هذه الورقةِ تلوثُ هواء. الهواء يَشْملُ الأوكسجينِ بشكل رئيسي ونتروجينِ لَكنَّه يَحتوي بَعْض كمياتِ أيضاً الغازاتِ الأخرى مثل
ثاني أكسيد الكاربون وهيدروجين وهليوم. النتروجين الكميةُ الأكبرُ في الهواءِ. تلوث الهواء يعتبر مشكلة رئيسية تُؤثّرُ على البيئةِ وعادة تَجيءُ مِنْ إحتراق الأشياءِ مثل الأشجارِ والنباتاتِ التي المصدرَ الرئيسيَ للأوكسجينِ في هذه الحياةِ. هذا ضارّ بالأعضاء الحيّةِ. ثانياً، تلوث أرضِ وهذا نوعُ آخرُ مِنْ التلوثِ الذي يُؤثّرُ على التربةِ.

إنّ درجةَ الحرارة من المحتمل أَنْ تَرتفعَ في المستقبل القريبِ ومن المعروف أن قبَّعاتَ الثلجَ تَبْدأُ ذَوَبان،وهذا يَزِيدُ كميةَ ماءِ البحر وقَدْ يَفِيضُ بَعْض المناطقِ مثل هولندا وبانغلادش.أما ثاني أوكسيد وثاني أكسيد الكاربون الكبريتِ سَيُسبّبانِ مطرَ حمضيا الذي يُتلفُ البيئةَ على شكل أشجارِ وبناياتِ وبحيراتِ. إنّ النوعَ الثالثَ للتلوثِ تلوثُ ماءِ. وهو يعتبر الأكثر أهميةً لأن يُؤثّرَ على الماءِ، الشيء الذي يُديرُ الحياةَ. هذا النوعِ مِنْ التلوثِ يُسبّبُ عندما غرينَ ومواد صلبةَ معلّقةَ أخرى، مثل التربةِ، يَغْسلُ حقولَ مَحْرُوثةَ. يُؤثّرُ التلوثُ عليه على الحياة البحريةِ وهو مُعتَبَرُ لِكي يَكُونَ التأثيرَ الرئيسيَ على الحياةِ في كُلّ العالم. مائنا الصالح للشرب أَصْبَحَ أُثّرَ على كثيراً بالعديد مِنْ مصادرِ التلوثِ. إنّ الأسبابَ الأكثر أهميةً لتلوثِ الماءِ مصادرَ المخصّباتَ ومياه المجاري الذي يَحتويانِ المواد المغذّيةَ مثل تُنترتُ وفوسفاتِ. أخيراً، هناك نوع آخر مِنْ التلوثِ وهو قَدْ يَبْدو غريب إلى بَعْض الناسِ لكن في الحقيقة هو جداً واحد مهمُ. تلوث ضوضاءِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤثّرَ على جلستِنا بطريقةٍ ما أَو أخرى. ويُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُلحقُ أضرارَ رئيسيةَ في صحتِنا والبيئةِ وهو يَجيءْ مِنْ المكائنِ والمصادرِ الصاخبةِ الأخرى. المشاكل البيئيّة المهمة والأكثر جديّة اليوم تلوثَ الهواءِ وماءِ وتربةِ، الضرر إلى البيئةِ خصوصاً دمارِ العديد مِنْ نوعِ الحيواناتِ والنباتاتِ، الطقس يَتغيّرُ، أمطار حامضية، تَسْخين سطحِ الأرضَ، دمار غابات الأمطار الإستوائيةِ الإستوائيةِ وكسر طبقةِ الأوزونَ. هذا الضررِ سببه الرجلِ بنفسه وتقدمه التقني. الهواء وغذاء وماء كُلّ إحتاجا لحياتِنا المهمةِ، لَكنَّه إلزاميُ لنا أَنْ يَتشاركوا بكُلّ هذه الأشياءِ مع الناسِ الآخرينِ الذي عددِهم يَنْمو يوماً بعد يوم. يُساهمُ العدد المتزايدُ مِنْ سياراتِ كثيراً إلى تلوثِ الهواء. المصانع تُنتجُ كمية كبيرة مِنْ ثاني أكسيد الكاربونِ وتَقُودُ السمومَ التي تَدْخلُ الهواءَ. البعض مِنْهم بالتمازج مع صنعِ ماءِ sulfuric حامض في الغيومِ ولاحقاً يَسْقطُ كمطر حامضي الذي يَقْتلُ الأشجارَ ويَجْعلُ تربةَ عقيمةَ. تُلوّثُ المصانعُ الأنهارَ أيضاً لأن وَضعوا هناك نفايتَهم الكيميائيةَ. يُلوّثُ أيضاً مزارعونُ التربةَ التي تَستعملُ الكثير مِنْ مبيداتِ الحشرات والمخصّباتِ. هذا التلوثِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُسمّمَ مياه جوفيّةَ أيضاً. إذا دمارِ البيئةِ يَستمرُّ، الحياة على هذا الكوكبِ سَيَكُونُ معرَّض للخطر. في السَنَوات الأخيرة الكثير مِنْ المنظماتِ البيئيةِ شُكّلتْ وهم طُوّروا نشاطاتَهم بشكل رئيسي في البلدان الغنية. يُحاولونَ تَحذير الناسِ بواسطة الكثير مِنْ الشركاتِ والعديد مِنْ إقتراحاتِهم كَانا ناجحة مثل البَدْء بإسْتِعْمال البنزينِ الخالي من الرّصاصِ في العديد مِنْ البلدانِ في جميع أنحاء رَأى المشكلةَ جدّيةُ جداً والحالةُ حرجةُ جداً تَحْمي بيئتَنا لذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الهدفَ الأكثر أهميةً في حياتِنا. ذلك يُمكنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أفضل شيءِ الذي نحن يُمْكِنُ أَنْ نَتوجّهَ إلى الأجيال القادمةَ. الفشل لحِماية الهواءِ والماءِ مِنْ التلوثِ سَيُؤدّي إلى كارثة في المستقبل القريبِ لنا بالإضافة إلى لأطفالِنا في المستقبل القريبِ. هناك يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ إلتزاماً إلى الأجيالِ القادمةِ لحِماية المصادرِ الطبيعيةِ التي تَتحمّلُ الحياةَ على الأرضِ. عِدّة خطوات يَجِبُ أَنْ تُؤْخَذَ لتَخفيض التلوثِ وهي تَبْدو التي أفضل طريقِ لنَيْل هذا الهدفِ بتَخفيض والإسْتِعْمال ثانية والتكرار. كُلّ هذه يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُعْمَلَ لحمايةِ حياتِنا بالإيقاف إنْتاج هذه الغازاتِ وتُحطّمُ غابات الأمطار الإستوائيةَ. إختصاصيو البيئة يوَدّونَ أَنْ يَرو وقود مستخرجَ إستبدلَ بمصادرِ طاقة متجدّدةِ بأسرع ما يمكن. هو أن يَستبدلُ محطات كهرباء قديمة بالأنواعِ الجديدةِ مِنْ الطاقة المتجدّدةِ مثل الطاقة الشمسيةِ وطاقة ناتجة من حرارة الأرض الجوفيةِ وقوّة مائيةِ وقدرة المدّ والجزرِ. كُلّ هذه مصادرِ الطاقةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُعتَبرَ كطاقة متجدّدة. إنّ المصدرين المَذْكُورينَ الأخيرينَ مماثل في كلفةِ التَوليد، النفقة الكبيرة وكلاهما لَهُما توقّعُ طويل البقاءُ. على أية حال القوّة المائية أكثرُ إستعمالاً مِنْ مادّيةِ، بينما مدّي ما زالَ في ذاتهِ يُنظّمُ مبكراً مِنْ التطويرِ. إنّ الضررَ الكبيرَ لكلتا المدّيون وقوّة مائية الكلفةُ العاليةُ لإرْسال الكهرباءِ مِنْ النباتِ إلى المستعملين. القوَّة الحرارية الأرضية لَها نفقةُ كبيرةُ عاليةُ أيضاً ومستوى واطئُ الذي يُولّدُ كلفةً لَكنَّها لَها حياة نباتِ قصيرةِ جداً يَبْدو بأنّ المصدرَ الأكثر مناسبة مِنْ الطاقة المتجدّدةِ الطاقة الشمسيةُ الذي الأسرُ المباشرُ من كِلا ضوءِ الشمسَ أَو حرارتَه. هناك من غير المحتمل يَضِعُ الشمسَ لا تُشرقُ لكن أكثر الناسِ نموذجياً لا يَعتبرونَ طاقة شمسية كالحَلِّ إلى أزمة نفطية محتملة. من الصعب تَخَيُّل قيادة السيارة إلى محطةِ الغازولينِ المحليّةِ ويَمْلأُ دبابةَ البنزينَ بنورِ الشمس لكن على أية حال تقريباً كُلّ شخص كَانَ عِنْدَهُ تجربةُ مباشرةُ بتَركيز الطاقةِ الشمسيةِ. يَلْعبُ الأطفالُ في أغلب الأحيان بالنظارات المكبّرةِ، يُركّزُ نورَ شمس في نقطة لإشْعال الورقةِ والأوراقِ. نور الشمس ركّزَ مَع مرآة قطعيّة مكافئة كبيرة يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَحْفرَ كرة قدم فتحةِ بحجمِ كرةَ خلال رُبْع قطعةِ بوصةِ السميكةِ للفولاذِ في أقل مِنْ عشْرة ثواني. هناك عدد مِنْ العلماءِ والمهندسين مِنْ البلدانِ المختلفةِ في كافة أنحاء العالم التي مَفْتُونة بإمكانيةِ الطاقةِ الشمسيةِ. نور الشمس الذي يَسْقطُ على بحيرة يَغطّي عُشر مِنْ منطقةِ أرضِ الأرضَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُجهّزَ طاقةَ كافيةَ لتَلْبِية الحاجاتِ الحاليةِ لكُلّ مواطنو الكوكبِ. علاوة على ذلك، إحتياطي الطاقةِ الشمسيِ غير محدودُ جوهرياً. إنّ الموقعَ المناسبَ للخلايا ونباتاتِ الطاقةِ الشمسيةِ أي مكان وبأي مكان حيث ضوء وحرارة الشمسَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُوْجَدا. علاوة على ذلك كلف التَوليد لَيستْ تلك الكبيرةِ. من الناحية الأخرى متوسط عمر متوقع النباتِ الشمسيةِ لمدة طويلة جداً وهو بسيطُ جداً للإشتِغال بالكفاءةِ الجيّدة جداً. أي جامع صحنِ مثاليِ الشمسيِ مستويِ يمكن أن يُستَعملَ لإنْتاج الماءِ الدافئِ الذي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُستَعملَ لأَخْذ الحمّاماتِ أَو يَنْصبُ وجباتَ الطعام. هذا النوعِ مِنْ الأداةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَجْعلَ الكثير مِنْ الإحساسِ لبَعْض الشروطِ المحليّةِ. المرايا القطعيّة مكافئة يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُركّزَ الطاقةَ المخفّفةَ أيضاً مِنْ نورِ الشمس إلى منطقة صغيرة وهذه الطاقةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤْسَرا بشكل كفوء بمساعدة مستلمون مناسبون لإنْتاج الحرارةِ في المستوى العالي خاتمة، هو واضحُ جداً الذي مشكلةُ التلوثَ أكثر عدو الخطرِ للبيئةِ. إنّ الوقود المستخرجَ مثل النفطِ وغازِ وفحمِ مرتبطُ في الوقت الحاضر بالإشعاعاتِ والعديد مِنْ الغازاتِ الخطرةِ والسامّةِ لكُلّ شيءِ على الكوكبِ. بشكل أكبر أكثر الذي قَدْ يُسبّبُ العديد مِنْ مشاكلِ ودمارِ الصحةِ للأرضِ بالإضافة إلى للبيئةِ. إنّ مصادرَ الطاقة القابلة للتجديدَ أفضل حَلِّ لحِماية حياتِنا بالإضافة إلى أرضِنا وبيئتِنا. الطاقة الشمسية يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُستَعملَ كأفضل مصدرِ طاقة، لكُلّ البلدان في جميع أنحاء العالم، مَع لَيسَ كلفَ تَوليد غاليةِ كثيراً وبمتوسط عمر النباتِ المتوقعِ الطويلِ. بالإضافة كُلّ الذي من السّهل جداً إشتِغال في كل مكان وبأي مكان حيث
إنّ نورَ الشمس أَو حرارةَ الشمسَ متوفرةُ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي على المشاركة

دوما نتمنى أن نحاول ترجمة المعلومات

وننتظر منك المزيد خاصة في الدورة


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

*هل ممكن أن تزودونى معلومات اكتر على هذه الدورة*

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

أزمة التلوث كبيرة تبدأ من التدخين ......وتنتهي بالحرائق في الآبار البترولية وتمر بتوليد الطاقة بشتى الطرق غير المتجددة ....
فلنحارب التدخين وطرق الطهي غير السليمة، ولندع إلى استخدام الطرق المتجددة في توليد واستخدام الطاقة.


----------

